# Speech Pathology Jobs



## ShellR (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi,

I wonder if anyone can help advise me. I'm an Irish recently qualified Speech and Language Therapist/Pathologist moving over to Australia in Dec/Jan. I should have 6-9 months experience by the time I arrive. My husband is hoping to get sponsored so will probably be there on a spouse visa (initially a working holiday visa).

I would appreciate any advice at all on the specific areas where demand for SLP's is highest at the moment. My husband is looking at either Melbourne or Sydney perhaps, but I understand some of the more metropolitan areas are becoming slightly saturated now with new grad SLP's so I will probably be looking at regional positions. Was hoping to even get some temp work but maybe I won't have enough experience.


----------



## loujess32 (May 6, 2017)

Hi,

I'm in a similar position to you now - wondering where you're working now? Any tips for me!
I am just about to submit my EOI after having the go ahead from SPA. Not sure whether to also include the regional sponsored visa - will this improve chances or hinder chances of getting the 189?!

Any help appreciated - thanks!

Louise


----------

